# Map of Devon



## rubbershoes (Feb 19, 2021)

Yer tiz


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 19, 2021)

I tried to go to Clitoris St Mary but couldn't find it


----------



## Idaho (Feb 19, 2021)

Cully and tivvy... I'm kind of fond of them - even though they are shit!


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m about to move to Devon so consulting with interest!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 20, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’m about to move to Devon so consulting with interest!



There's a reason Newton Abbot has more derogatory names than anywhere else.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 20, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> There's a reason Newton Abbot has more derogatory names than anywhere else.



Tourist: "what's a nice thing to do in Newton Abbott for the day?"
Local: "get the train to Totnes"

I don't mind Newton. It's just dull and surrounded by more interesting and/or prettier places.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 20, 2021)

Bleddy janners are trying to claim Saltash & Launceston


----------



## Poot (Feb 20, 2021)

Ground Elder said:


> Bleddy janners are trying to claim Saltash & Launceston


You can hev 'em, mehhhhhht.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 20, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> There's a reason Newton Abbot has more derogatory names than anywhere else.



One place off the list then!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 22, 2021)

I like Janner Disney 
Mate of mine, who's proper Devon, told me once he likes to go there because it makes him feel posh (compared to everyone else shopping there)


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 22, 2021)

Also, isn't yer tiz more Somerset than Devon???


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Also, isn't yer tiz more Somerset than Devon???



I'm fairly close to the border so may have picked up some fancy pants foreign phrases


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm fairly close to the border so may have picked up some fancy pants foreign phrases


Folk 're strange your side of the moor.


----------



## [62] (Feb 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Also, isn't yer tiz more Somerset than Devon???



When we used to go to the bingo here in Exeter, a lot of the older crowd shouted it when they got a line.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2021)

It's traditional in North Devon to pronounce Ilfracombe as_ ill-frah-com-bee_ in honour of an almost certainly apocryphal American tourist who once asked for directions to such a place.


----------



## [62] (Feb 22, 2021)

Think there might be some confusion between Kirton and window dressing going on with that map.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2021)

I currently live in Execketer and work in Hosiery, which we always called 'Howservy'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I like Janner Disney
> Mate of mine, who's proper Devon, told me once he likes to go there because it makes him feel posh (compared to everyone else shopping there)



Is 'Janner Disney' Trago Mills? Fucking love that place


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 22, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is 'Janner Disney' Trago Mills? Fucking love that place



"Devon's answer to Harrods"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 25, 2021)

My kids and nieces and nephews love 'Shit Rock', I have never understood the attraction as it really is just a rock and thus, shit as a day out.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My kids and nieces and nephews love 'Shit Rock', I have never understood the attraction as it really is just a rock and thus, shit as a day out.



Where's that?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2021)

Incidentally I've never heard the word 'janner' prior to this thread despite haveing spent over half my life in Devon.


----------



## Poot (Feb 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Where's that?


Is it not Crapstone?


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 25, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Incidentally I've never heard the word 'janner' prior to this thread despite haveing spent over half my life in Devon.



I'm really, really surprised


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Where's that?



Yelverton.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm really, really surprised



Must be a south devon thing. Looks like a south devon person's map. South devon is not really proper devon.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2021)

I hated Tivvy- found it a weird unfriendly place. Lived in quite a few of the places on this map or nearby. Loved Biddy- remember with fondness half day on Wednesday when the shops and schools closed at noon- apart from the market- cracking idea.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> I hated Tivvy- found it a weird unfriendly place. Lived in quite a few of the places on this map or nearby. Loved Biddy- remember with fondness half day on Wednesday when the shops and schools closed at noon- apart from the market- cracking idea.



Don't think I've ever got out of the car in Tiverton tbh. It's only there so you've got somewhere to get petrol before the M5.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Don't think I've ever got out of the car in Tiverton tbh. It's only there so you've got somewhere to get petrol before the M5.


It lacks charm or an epicentre. Found it a vaguely threatening place although memories tainted by unpleasant teenage experiences there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> It lacks charm or an epicentre. Found it a vaguely threatening place although memories tainted by unpleasant teenage experiences there.



You can drive right down the high street IIRC. That's always death for a small town.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2021)

Is Cullumpton ( Cully) still a hole or has been made posh now?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> Is Cullumpton ( Cully) still a hole or has been made posh now?



Still a dump. An affordable dump though. But it's easy commuting distance to rapidly-growing Execketer so that may not last.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Still a dump. An affordable dump though. But it's easy commuting distance to rapidly-growing Execketer so that may not last.


I should have just looked up the nearest bakery- always an indicator as to the town's prosperity depending on the website. Sourdough buns and annoying smug grins  vs Greggs vs some creepy local place where the pastry in the window has not moved for five years and does not have an internet presence apart from on the food hygiene standards website.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> I should have just looked up the nearest bakery- always an indicator as to the town's prosperity depending on the website. Sourdough buns and annoying smug grins  vs Greggs vs some creepy local place where the pastry in the window has not moved for five years and does not have an internet presence apart from on the food hygiene standards website.



Warrens is the sweet spot. Best cheese and onion pasties you can get.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 25, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> Is Cullumpton ( Cully) still a hole or has been made posh now?



It's grown massively in the last few years. Loads of new housing estates and lots of commuting 'Dexter or up to Taunton. 

Before the first lockdown there was a smattering of decent shops and restaurants. But at heart it remains a shitty town. There's no banks left and no chain stores which are the backbone of many high streets , but hey, there is a Costa now. 

Who knows what it'll be like when lockdown ends? 

Apparently thirty years ago, Honiton was just as shite as Cully was. But Honiton has plenty of chichi antique shops now and the high street is much less depressing than Cully's.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> It's grown massively in the last few years. Loads of new housing estates and lots of commuting 'Dexter or up to Taunton.
> 
> Before the first lockdown there was a smattering of decent shops and restaurants. But at heart it remains a shitty town. There's no banks left and no chain stores which are the backbone of many high streets , but hey, there is a Costa now.
> 
> ...


Honiton has always been known as a bit of an antiquey lace town with a bit of history where Cully has just had a very long dour street. I used to live in Bideford which was always, at least in my childhood, thriving and full of independent shops. Okehampton I found weird, like someone had tried to gentrify it and just given up halfway through. Lived near Bampton for a while, great little town with a surprisingly posh Spar. Crediton I hated.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 25, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Must be a south devon thing. .



Reckon


----------



## teccuk (Mar 2, 2021)

Haha! I'd never heard of Torbaydos. That's brilliant. I spent a few weeks surveying pretty much every street down there years ago for work. Never been to Barbados but I'm going to go out on a limb and say I doubt they have much in common... palm trees though!


----------



## teccuk (Mar 2, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> You can drive right down the high street IIRC. That's always death for a small town.



I reckon you are on to something there...

Although posh places with tory councils generally also like to allow cars.

Then you get places like Bedminster that are pedestriainised but die anyway.


----------



## [62] (Mar 2, 2021)

Torquay is weird. It has gone downhill a lot, like many seaside towns, but if you go to the small beaches and coves on the Teignmouth side of town, on a good day it really can look like vaguely Mediterranean. Plus there are still some ludicrously rich people living in those areas. They don't bother with the town centre anyway.


----------



## [62] (Mar 2, 2021)

cyberfairy said:


> Crediton I hated.



Yeah, had to go to Crediton last year for  the first time in ages. Got stared at a bit. Reminded me what an island in the midst of Brexity rural conservatism Exeter is.


----------



## teccuk (Mar 4, 2021)

[62] said:


> Yeah, had to go to Crediton last year for  the first time in ages. Got stared at a bit. Reminded me what an island in the midst of Brexity rural conservatism Exeter is.


The election map of the south west is 'funny' like that. Two little red islands of Bristol and Exeter surrounded by blue and the odd bit of yellow!


----------



## Poot (Mar 4, 2021)

teccuk said:


> The election map of the south west is 'funny' like that. Two little red islands of Bristol and Exeter surrounded by blue and the odd bit of yellow!


Plymouth is also a little red blob (well, some of it) amongst a sea of blue.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 4, 2021)

I drove past somewhere today which seemed to be spelt, if not perhaps pronounced - Donkeydick. It was near Kennford.


----------



## teccuk (Mar 5, 2021)

Poot said:


> Plymouth is also a little red blob (well, some of it) amongst a sea of blue.



Ooh I forgot bout pym... sorry!


----------



## Poot (Mar 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I drove past somewhere today which seemed to be spelt, if not perhaps pronounced - Donkeydick. It was near Kennford.


I seem to have dealt with donkeydickers all day so far


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 5, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I drove past somewhere today which seemed to be spelt, if not perhaps pronounced - Donkeydick. It was near Kennford.



Doddiscombeleigh?

Or more likely Dunchideock


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 5, 2021)

The second one! I presume it’s not pronounced that way


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 7, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> There's a reason Newton Abbot has more derogatory names than anywhere else.



I have often wondered if there are so many pubs because Newton is full of alcoholics or is Newton full of alcoholics because there are so many pubs!


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 7, 2021)

[62] said:


> Torquay is weird. It has gone downhill a lot, like many seaside towns, but if you go to the small beaches and coves on the Teignmouth side of town, on a good day it really can look like vaguely Mediterranean. Plus there are still some ludicrously rich people living in those areas. They don't bother with the town centre anyway.



If you're lucky enough to have access to a small boat the rocky coastline round by the Imperial up towards Thatcher Rock is beautiful.


----------



## hermitical (Mar 14, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm fairly close to the border so may have picked up some fancy pants foreign phrases



I'm about 4 miles from the dividing line, Somerset side


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 14, 2021)

hermitical said:


> I'm about 4 miles from the dividing line, Somerset side



I'm sorry to hear you've ended on the wrong side


----------



## hermitical (Mar 15, 2021)

we all need something to aim for....


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 27, 2021)

Turns out Newton Abbot has some genuinely lovely spots. Highweek Church and the Little Common around the churchyard; also Bradley Woods (reminds me of Blaise Castle in Bristol). There's a few other secret little local places with amazing views or lovely woodland, and I'm tempted to include Denbury hillfort since it's only a couple of miles out of town.

" Newton Abbot. Not that bad really "


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 30, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Turns out Newton Abbot has some genuinely lovely spots. Highweek Church and the Little Common around the churchyard; also Bradley Woods (reminds me of Blaise Castle in Bristol). There's a few other secret little local places with amazing views or lovely woodland, and I'm tempted to include Denbury hillfort since it's only a couple of miles out of town.
> 
> " Newton Abbot. Not that bad really "



My village's kids football team always get kicked to shit when they play Newton Abbot. There's always blatant violence and not even disguised as a tackle. Sometimes when the play is up the other end, the NA goalie will come out of his box and take out a loitering attacker.


----------

